# Pipe Tamper?



## Jon-wx5nco (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not for sure if this is the correct forum for this post or not, but I will give it a shot.  

Does anyone offer a pipe tamper kit?  I saw, and ordered some cigar punch kits from Wood-N-Whimsies.  I think a pipe tamper would go over extremely well.

Just a thought
Jon


----------



## louie (Mar 30, 2010)

not sure what a pipe tamper is, but maybe they have it at:
http://www.pipemakers.org/


----------



## TXPhi67 (Mar 30, 2010)

How about making your own?  I've made the metal tamping part from large nails that I cut, polished, and ground to shape.  Then turn the handle and drill/glue in.

Done, dirt cheap, and fun!

Just a thought.


----------



## greggas (Mar 30, 2010)

I stumbled upon a website about a week ago that had them...took me a while to figure out what it was ( not a smoker)...I erased my browser's memory since then so I was unable to find the site...Will keep trying and forward if I have any luck


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome, thanks all.  I started making one last night out of antler and Cherry.  I will post it when it gets done


----------



## glycerine (Mar 31, 2010)

TXPhi67 said:


> How about making your own? I've made the metal tamping part from large nails that I cut, polished, and ground to shape. Then turn the handle and drill/glue in.
> 
> Done, dirt cheap, and fun!
> 
> Just a thought.


 
Or possibly a small brass "end cap" from the hardware store.  I bought a pipe tamper a while back that appears to be made from acrylic and the metal on the end looks like brass.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Mar 31, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Or possibly a small brass "end cap" from the hardware store.  I bought a pipe tamper a while back that appears to be made from acrylic and the metal on the end looks like brass.


Thats not a bad idea!  I hope to make a trip to the store this weekend and take a look around.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 31, 2010)

you might check the hardware store for brass bolts.  Easy to round the head over, polish and glue into a handle of your choice.  You might even consider turning down the shaft except for the last few threads at the head, and shaping it into a "spoon" for a reamer, and gluing a brass nut into your handle.  Ta Dah! tamper with hidden reamer!


----------



## wolftat (Mar 31, 2010)

You may be able to get away with using Ipe as a tamper, the stuff is almost fireproof.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 2, 2010)

i've made one pipe tamper... i wish i could find the picture of it, but i think it's on my old PC that is not functioning at the moment. what i did was get a piece of brass stock (i think 1/2"), cut off a small chunk, put it in the 1/2" collet and used a file to made a little tenon on one end. i then drilled a small hole in a piece of PR, epoxied in the brass tamping end and tried to turn it. the PR got REALLY hot and damn near melted, so I had a creative opportunity to freehand shape it on a sanding disc chucked on my lathe. it actually came out really cool and way outside my normal creativity realm. and it works great. i like the idea of using antler, let us know how it comes out. there are some other pipe tamper makers with websites, i'd recommend checking those out for some ideas.


----------

